
Best Anagram: Moore's law beats a better algorithm - 8_hours_ago
http://blog.plover.com/lang/anagram-scoring-2.html
======
8_hours_ago
This is a follow-up to a post from yesterday, which had some discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13696196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13696196)

